# CHP 90



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

I was driving a military HMMWV the other day going from Devens to Taunton. I was traveling a little over 70 MPH. Which is damn good for a hummer. I passed a State Trooper, we both waved at each other but I just wondered how would you wright the ticket up? As most of you know military vehicles do not have plates, registrations, or inspection stickers.
Course I never would but how do you cite a military vehicle?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

You don't.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Exactly, "you don't". If you do stop the vehicle and the operator is being an asshole, find out who he is and who is his commanding officer is, then report him. The operator will wish he got a ticket instead. Gotta hate those ass chewings by the CO.


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

I agree "you dont", but what about in the case of a stolen one, that ocurred at Curtis Guild or how would you handle a crash report, i would have to say good question you got me thinking...


----------



## patroldan81 (Feb 28, 2004)

All Govt. M/V’s have an ID number specific to that vehicle. It is normally painted / displayed on the rear of the vehicle. Just take a look at the next mail truck you see.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

"you don't" isn't always true. I have. Gov't vehicles like recruiters for Ch 90 (multiple violations which most people would equate with road rage) and I ticketed and towed a Humvee. The kid was AWOL from his Guard Unit as well as the truck by 24 hrs. He had no license and was driving around the city with 3 of his civilian homies showing off in the hood. Locked up. Towed. Contacted Unit commander. They were happy I got the truck and very unhappy when they found out what happened...this was pre 9/11


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

" Yo, yo! Chick out ma' ride, chick it chick it out hommes!!... 100% Military Issue, let's get some spinners on this and it's be bitchin' "


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

my gues is that kid would rather stay in lock up than deal with his CO.


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks to all. It was a curious question. I've allways been interested in the interaction between civil law and the UCMJ. 
To USMCTROOPER; Outstanding job. Had that been post 911.....Big event.
Unfortunately like you implied theft of tactical vehicles is not rare.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

USMCTrooper said:


> "you don't" isn't always true. I have. Gov't vehicles like recruiters for Ch 90 (multiple violations which most people would equate with road rage) and I ticketed and towed a Humvee. The kid was AWOL from his Guard Unit as well as the truck by 24 hrs. He had no license and was driving around the city with 3 of his civilian homies showing off in the hood. Locked up. Towed. Contacted Unit commander. They were happy I got the truck and very unhappy when they found out what happened...this was pre 9/11


I am glad to see someone on this site enforces the rules of the road. At least stop them to see if the vehicle is stolen or the operator is sober!!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Who the f*#$ would want one of those toilets! I'd rather drive MPD61's '51 Subaru wagon with the optional wood sides.......


----------



## BOSCO5O (May 4, 2004)

HUMMV'S ARE GARBAGE :roll: MY UNIT SENT OUR BEST TO THE ST. PATRICKS DAY PARADE AND IT BROKE DOWN IN THE MIDDLE OF THE PARADE :shock: (JUST REMEMBER "YOUR GEAR IS MADE BY THE LOWEST BIDDER")


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Remember the guy out in California who "borrowed" an M-60 tank and ran amok?
:shock: 

One thing to remember is that you can cite the driver of a military vehicle if he presents his civilian license to operate. I've heard the argument that you can't cite a DOD licence, but hey.............never give up? :roll:


----------



## BOSCO5O (May 4, 2004)

WELL AT LEAST AS THE USMC GOES, YOU HAVE TO HAVE A civillian LICENSE TO GET A MILITARY LICENSE( FOR HUMMERS AT LEAST) 8)


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Any knucklehead in a HummVee, 5-ton or Dragon-wagon tooling down the road at high speed needs to be stopped, those things aren't known for either their handling, or their safety. I'm sure most Marine Corps and Army vets here have had at least one ride from hell in the back of a five-ton: No roll bars, no restraint devices, 18 yr old Pvt from WV who can't spell Motor T behind the wheel....... They may not get a gig, but they better get a clue.


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

, :lol: Thanks. 
We are one team


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

In my Own opinion I see recruiters flying down the road driving like arses all the time zig zaging in and out of traffic and they never seem to get stopped or worry about getting stopped. Who cares if they are recruiters. Just my :2c:

Scott c:


----------

